# wheatgrass tablets to low fsh. Ruth?????????



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Hy!

I am in the 2ww of a natural try  I couldn't start IUI this month due to high fsh, but did a monitored cycle and dr recomended trying naturally since I had a big follie with good oestrogen. I am now taking dexamethasone, heparin and baby aspirin to counter NK cells. Do you know if it is safe to continue taking the weathgrass tablets to low fsh in case this cycle does not work??

Man thanks for any advice...

aless


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Alessandra-can't help because it's just the question I wanted to ask-I'm on day 6 of 2ww (after IUI)and have just received my first supply of Wheatgrass pills-shld I start them or not? pls can someone help us!!!!!!
Are they also safe/useful in pregnancy?

Sazz


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Everything I've read says to continue till you get bfp.

Ruth


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh, thanks Ruth you are a starr    
   Sazz good vibes to you 
love, aless


----------

